# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Ruggemergsvochtonsteking of myelitis tranversa

## grijze zaag

zoek niet alleen senioren met die ziekte het mogen er ook jonge zijn om hun ervaringen met deze ziekte aan ons mede te delen,de medicatie hoelang genomen, de physio hoe lang?ben je nu jong of oud iedereen heeft het recht om nog wat beter te worden !! daarom mijn vraag dankjewel aan iedereen.
de ziekte is weinig voorkomende maar toch alle hulp is welkom

----------


## carolinev

hallo,
mijn naam is caroline en ben via internet op deze site gekomen, ik loop sinds begin 2007 rond met een myelitis transversa in mijn nek, en heb sindsdien klachten, vooral tintelen van mijn vingers behalve de duimen, en een heel naar gevoel alsof er een heel strak corset om mijn romp zit, dat zijn de belangrijkste en tot nu toe heeft niks geholpen en ik heb het wel gehad voel me een lopende tijdbom, en ik zoek mensen die er ook iets mee te maken hebben omdat het inderdaad niet vaak voor komt, ik hoop dat dit bericht over komt de site is me niet helemaal duidelijk..

ik hoor het graag,

vriendelijke groeten caroline

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo.

Hier een link naar andere ervaringen; http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...nsversa&page=3 en naar Hersen- en Ruggenmergontsteking - Artikel http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=33547#post33547.
Heel veel succes en sterkte allebei!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## HPoelman

Beste lotgenoten,

Ben sinds een ruim 2,5 jaar gediagnosticeerd met Transversa Myelitis ten hoogte van de nek. Door dit heb ik krachtverlies en verlammingsverschijnselen aan de rechterkant. Gelukkig kan ik nog steeds kleine stukjes lopen al is het wel met behulp van een loopstok. Grotere stukken lopen is niet meer mogelijk zonder rolstoel of scootmobiel helaas. Ik ervaar veel zenuwpijnen in armen benen en rug en nek. Hiervoor slik ik medicatie o.a amitriptyline en gabapentine. Het is een zwaar en slopende aandoening, het lopen al drastisch verminderd en lijkt verbetering er niet meer in helaas.

Sindskort heb ik een website online gezet voor lotgenoten hopelijk kunnen we elkaar helpen en ondersteunen!

Neem even een kijkje en meld je aan www.myelitis.nl

Groetjes Harco

----------

